
What if all software was open source? - nreece
http://www.labspaces.net/102828/What_if_all_software_was_open_source__A_code_to_unlock_the_desktop
======
bediger
Slightly misleading title: the article is about modifying GUI program's input
and output. Which, if the massive success of "screen macro" programs, and
LodeRunner are any indication, is a lost cause.

The electrons chopped down to make that article would be better spent on
actual open-source programming.

